# Let me Introduce myself...



## Misken5778 (Jan 16, 2019)

My name is Missie, I am a Fancy mouse fanatic. I have been in love with them since I got my first pet mouse at 8 years old (I'm now 44). I have had many mice over the years, but now I'm living in Southern California and it's time to get serious  I've had the pleasure of observing two shows with the American Fancy Rat and Mouse Association and I hope to show some mice of my own by the end of 2019. Right now I'm into the Fox, Chinchilla and Merle mice. I picked up some no-earred mice a week ago, but not sure what the future is for them. They seem to be healthy in general and historically breed healthy and true, so we'll see.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Welcome, hope you find some nice mice!


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jan 25, 2019)

Welcome!


----------

